# Propane



## Cats4Nat (Jan 28, 2004)

Simple question....How much do Outback propane tanks weigh empty....we are not sure if they are empty.......we havent run out yet....BUT dont want to either.

Thanks,
David


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

A 30# steel propane tank should weigh 25# empty and 55# full. http://www.mantank.com/products/steel_propane/30-40.htm .James


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Hey that is some good info to have!!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

There is also a "tare" weight stamp on the bottle for the exact empty weight of the bottle.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

CamperAndy said:


> There is also a "tare" weight stamp on the bottle for the exact empty weight of the bottle.


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

That reminds me I gotta fill one of mine


----------

